# Early Atlas 64 tooth gear setup



## Eric (May 7, 2013)

Photos on Early Atlas, I'm trying to get the lead screw drive setup working, I have (2) 64 tooth gears and then another gear 20 tooth that fits inside with a metal bushing inside, my question is does the smaller gear or the larger gear engage the spindle gear, both seem to be able to engage the spindle gear depending on which way you install the the 64/20 tooth gear facing towards or away from the headstock on the banjo mount. On the combination gear I'm missing the bolt that mounts it and is there a washer  or spacer on it? On the lower gear that fits on the 3/4 shaft that drives the lead screw obviously I need a key for the keyway but are there spacers on both sides of the gear or just one, This would help also in answering the 1st question as to positioning. Thanks for any info. I'm really enjoying reading through all of the threads. The parts books and pictures I have just show a stack of gears not anything that shows how the 64's fit together.   Eric


----------



## pdentrem (May 8, 2013)

I am not sure what feed you are trying to achieve. I do not see that combination on the chart that I have for the 10D lathe. See picture.

The 20/64 is a compound set, the 64 will engage the spindle gear. The other 64 will engage the 20 and turn the leadscrew.The spacer is only used on the side that will not have a gear on the leadscrew input shaft.
Pierre


----------



## papermaker (May 8, 2013)

What size lathe? I wanted to cut 16 threads on my small Craftsman lathe yesterday. Just about went crazy trying to set up the gears. After about an hour I got it. The threading chart on the lathe is just about useless when you can't see. I found a threading chart for my lathe online and enlarged it so that it is easier to see.


----------

